# Need your thoughts...



## Bret Mundt (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi Guys!

i'm new to the forum. 

I've been doing some research about RVs. 

As I got into it, I started seeing many RVers recounting about the problems they were having getting their RVs repaired when something failed under warranty. 

They were talking about how long they had to wait for parts. 

They talked about their RVs not being manufactured very well but the price was going up each year. 

In my past experiences when something like situation occurred there always seemed to be an association where the members of the community could turn for help. 

So I started searching for an association that would represent RVers. 

I found Good Sam, but was disappointed to find out they had sold out to Camping World and were nothing more than a marketing leg now, not the voice of the Rver they once were. 

Do you think there needs to be an association where RVers can turn when they can't get manufacturers or dealers to perform? 

Ideally, this association would be totally independent of any outside influence so it could truly advocate on behalf of RVers. 

Need your thoughts. 

Thanks in advance, 

Bret


----------



## Bigbillsd (May 28, 2018)

I normally register a complaint with the BBB, Yelp and Google reviews.   Most folks seem to use google to find service so reviewing them there is a good start.   Also the attorney general of the manufactures state may be a resource, or your states AG.    Good Luck.  Post what you find out.  -Bill


----------

